# Work pants



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I put 4 layers of reflectix bubble wrap in each side of my pants and now it feels like clouds when I kneel. Granted it sounds like I am wearing an adult diaper but totally worth it. I am never not wearing double front pants again. So much better than knee pads.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

That's a great idea .. saves your knees.. I usually use a foam pad but it sucks dragging it around everywhere or your in a rush and forget to bring it in... but with the cushion built in makes for definitely nicer ride so to speak


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I wear Duluth flex work pants with a kneepad pocket. The pockets in these pants are just perfectly placed and the pants comfortable. They are a bit expensive at $80 but I buy them when they have 20% off. The kneepads are the better neoprene ones and run $20. I also highly recommend the Duluth longtail t-shirts the extra length helps with "the crack"









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow the bubble wrap is a good idea.

I know I'm getting blasted for this, but I wear dress pants except on Friday. Casual Friday is for blue jeans.


No more days on me knees anymore.


Let the blasting begin…….:vs_OMG:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> I wear Duluth flex work pants with a kneepad pocket. The pockets in these pants are just perfectly placed and the pants comfortable. They are a bit expensive at $80 but I buy them when they have 20% off. The kneepads are the better neoprene ones and run $20. I also highly recommend the Duluth longtail t-shirts the extra length helps with "the crack"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



80$ for a pair of pants is a lot. Regular carharts are 40$ and the double front is 50$. When I can I get them used off of ebay. At least with the double front I have two knee layers to wear through. Though the last couple pair of regulars had other issues such as the pockets which are hard to fix. When I can I patch my old work pants with leather but the knee is a tough spot to sew. I like that mine has the extra patch on almost the whole length and the pad is as well. Great for when you lift heavy things and rest them against your upper leg. My knee pads were free too 








.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> I wear Duluth flex work pants with a kneepad pocket. The pockets in these pants are just perfectly placed and the pants comfortable. They are a bit expensive at $80 but I buy them when they have 20% off. The kneepads are the better neoprene ones and run $20. I also highly recommend the Duluth longtail t-shirts the extra length helps with "the crack"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



80$ for a pair of pants is a lot. Regular carharts are 40$ and the double front is 50$. When I can I get them used off of ebay. At least with the double front I have two knee layers to wear through. Though the last couple pair of regulars had other issues such as the pockets which are hard to fix. When I can I patch my old work pants with leather but the knee is a tough spot to sew. I like that mine has the extra patch on almost the whole length and the pad is as well. Great for when you lift heavy things and rest them against your upper leg. My knee pads were free too 








.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GAN said:


> Wow the bubble wrap is a good idea.
> 
> I know I'm getting blasted for this, but I wear dress pants except on Friday. Casual Friday is for blue jeans.
> 
> ...


You served your time. However.... having to wear dress pants! No thanks.

My inspector thinks he’s the sh!t and wares tactical pants like a bad azz, even though he was my master’s worst plumber who had to take the master test ten times.

I own one pair of dress pants, only used for weddings and funerals.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> 80$ for a pair of pants is a lot. Regular carharts are 40$ and the double front is 50$. When I can I get them used off of ebay. At least with the double front I have two knee layers to wear through. Though the last couple pair of regulars had other issues such as the pockets which are hard to fix. When I can I patch my old work pants with leather but the knee is a tough spot to sew. I like that mine has the extra patch on almost the whole length and the pad is as well. Great for when you lift heavy things and rest them against your upper leg. My knee pads were free too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said I normally only buy them when they are 20% off so $64. I used to wear and still have Carhartt pants but they are just not as comfortable and the double front kneepad pockets are way too big so the kneepad sits below the knee and you have to pull up the pants before kneeling down. The Duluth pants are very comfortable and the biggest thing is that the kneepad actually stays exactly where it needs to be to always be there to protect your knees.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Like I said I normally only buy them when they are 20% off so $64. I used to wear and still have Carhartt pants but they are just not as comfortable and the double front kneepad pockets are way too big so the kneepad sits below the knee and you have to pull up the pants before kneeling down. The Duluth pants are very comfortable and the biggest thing is that the kneepad actually stays exactly where it needs to be to always be there to protect your knees.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk



I cut the insulation so it goes the full length of the front so idon't have to pull my pants up first. I am sure yours are comfier. My preferred work pants are wrangler black cargos but they just don't hold up to crawl spaces and what not. The carhartts are pretty strong and rip resistant. One of our guys has those "fire hose" pants, they don't seem very durable.








.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I wear the double knee Dickies pants during the 2-3 cold months. The rest of the year I wear Dickies shorts


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I wear the double knee Dickies pants during the 2-3 cold months. The rest of the year I wear Dickies shorts


Shorts to work? With some of the nasty stuff we get in contact with or just in general how dirty we often get I would never wear shorts to work. Then again your "cold months" are probably my early or late summer months. I still have 1'6" of snow on my lawn that has not yet melted away.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I wear shorts too, maybe another month before the temperature is warm enough. I also bring in my fan as most people don't use air conditioning.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> You served your time. However.... having to wear dress pants! No thanks.
> 
> My inspector thinks he’s the sh!t and wares tactical pants like a bad azz, even though he was my master’s worst plumber who had to take the master test ten times.
> 
> I own one pair of dress pants, only used for weddings and funerals.



I have one inspector that thinks hes gangsta wearing like Armani suites to go do inspections, needless to say he didnt go into any dirty areas, now he stays in the office as a supervisor....nice guy, but ....a bit over dressed for a plumbing inspector when he went out into the field, as you guessed it was a VERY political building dept...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> You served your time. However.... having to wear dress pants! No thanks.
> 
> My inspector thinks he’s the sh!t and wares tactical pants like a bad azz, even though he was my master’s worst plumber who had to take the master test ten times.
> 
> I own one pair of dress pants, only used for weddings and funerals.


No gansta suits. More a dress code with the administration. I have a lot of meetings onsite and at the office, with the public. Jeans are fine on Fridays.


The breathable shirts and pants are great in the summer instead of sweating like a hog and being soaked cotton & kakis all day.


When I was still out on the field working at the plumbing company I could wear my "utili-kilt" to work on new jobs. AH such freedom...….


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GAN said:


> No gansta suits. More a dress code with the administration. I have a lot of meetings onsite and at the office, with the public. Jeans are fine on Fridays.
> 
> 
> The breathable shirts and pants are great in the summer instead of sweating like a hog and being soaked cotton & kakis all day.
> ...


do you have the Scottish accent to go with the kilt? thats mandatory....:wink:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> do you have the Scottish accent to go with the kilt? thats mandatory....:wink:


I know a plumber who should wear lederhosen based on your rule! Lol, I find it hard to understand him at times. My Master says 30 years ago you couldn’t understand him at all.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Shorts to work? With some of the nasty stuff we get in contact with or just in general how dirty we often get I would never wear shorts to work. Then again your "cold months" are probably my early or late summer months. I still have 1'6" of snow on my lawn that has not yet melted away.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I don’t encounter much nasty stuff. Primarily residential service, so replacing faucets and fixtures, shower valve rebuilds, water heater replacements, furnace and a/c repair, and snaking branch lines. 

Our houses are 95% slab so mainline clean outs are ground level and I only clean one a month or so.

I have coveralls if it’s going to be a dirty job.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Carharts and a thick kneeling pad. Shorts in the summer, service work isn’t that dirty.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

In the last couple of weeks I've seen 3 plumbers that had so much glue stains on their clothes it was unbelievable. Without exaggerating I bet the clothes would stand up by themselves. Too bad I can't take pictures. Why does it seem they wear that same disgusting set day after day as a badge of honor? They probably only do new housing, gogogo slap on the glue all over on the pipe, on the floor and on themselves.

In my world you'd be turned around at the door. My first boss would supply coveralls and send us home if our work clothes underneath was dirty.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

T-shirt and double knee carhartts. I also have a kneling pad. If I am going into a crawl space I spend a half hour taking the stuff out of all my pockets.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

depending on the job depends what I wear..if its a dirty crappy job I wear older work stuff I can toss in the garbage if I get too yacked up to even try to clean them...if a cleaner job I wear nicer uniform pants and tee shirt....I have several pairs of gel knee pads for working in crawl spaces or when I have to kneel all day doing baseboard or roughing out alot of piping on the floors...my knees thanx me for that..something I should have been doing for the last 30 years...


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I wear normal work clothes and they do get dirty or have a spot of glue here or there but not even close to what tango is saying...

We provide our own work pants and they provide t shirt.. anything else we provide.. I have coveralls and all sorts of stuff but that's mine tyvek suits.. 

I usually buy giant tiger stuff they last a couple years and chuck em..

We are not allowed to wear shorts in summer our clothes are all black I've complained a few times... this year I'm going to start going home if they dont let me wear shorts or something im not sweating to death anymore.. 

used to be no a.c in work vans either people started going home when it was really hot


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> I wear normal work clothes and they do get dirty or have a spot of glue here or there but not even close to what tango is saying...
> 
> We provide our own work pants and they provide t shirt.. anything else we provide.. I have coveralls and all sorts of stuff but that's mine tyvek suits..
> 
> ...



In ontario you can wear shorts but the company can overrule that and implement pants. I wear shorts to work now from april to november! :biggrin:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Tango said:


> In ontario you can wear shorts but the company can overrule that and implement pants. I wear shorts to work now from april to november! :biggrin:


I'm going to tell my boss that... if doesnt. Like it I'm going home... 

I'm tired of crotch rot and sweat blisters from dying in an industrial city at high noon in july


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> I'm going to tell my boss that... if doesnt. Like it I'm going home...
> 
> I'm tired of crotch rot and sweat blisters from dying in an industrial city at high noon in july


I'd call to get the facts first, it may have changed from 5 years ago and you don't want to bark bark and your boss was right.

For right now watch this. I will always remember this line, hot crotch pot cooking! :vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Our shop supplies T-shirts, sweat shirts, hoodies, hats, and long sleeved shirts. Everytime there is a signup I write ONLY XXL TSHIRTS What do I get? Darn near anything but a tshirt. Then I go to my manager who scrambles to find me tshirts. 



Like two months ago I got a whole stack of special color anniversary shirts because during the sign up I was given 6 hoodies and 5 long sleeve shirts. I never wear long sleeves and who the hell needs 6 sweat shirts????? I got 4 last year!!!!!! I give away the extra stuff to customers who are as big as I or want some cuddle clothing.




Like 18 months ago they bought us all 3 pairs of carhartt pants in company color. I gained 20lbs+ the next couple months because my youngest was born and I just sat around with a baby. So I have 3 pairs of practically brand new pants that are two sizes too small. One day I tell myself!!
















.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I remember when we didn't have uniforms.. guys with beer shirts and tear holes in armpits just wretched lol.. 

I think.guy wore a shirt with some sort of marijuana leaf's or something of that order that was last straw


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Tango said:


> In the last couple of weeks I've seen 3 plumbers that had so much glue stains on their clothes it was unbelievable. Without exaggerating I bet the clothes would stand up by themselves. Too bad I can't take pictures. Why does it seem they wear that same disgusting set day after day as a badge of honor? They probably only do new housing, gogogo slap on the glue all over on the pipe, on the floor and on themselves.
> 
> In my world you'd be turned around at the door. My first boss would supply coveralls and send us home if our work clothes underneath was dirty.


I worked in a 3 man shop where we had no uniforms. The boss and the other guy dressed like bums off the street. They thought nothing of using their sleeves to wipe excess glue off joints. After a few days without a shave they looked the part too. It was embarrassing walking into a nice house with them with a classy broad at home. One GC even commented to me one day that I was the only one on the crew who dressed "nice", and believe me, it was nothing special.

We have a uniform service where I am now, shirts only, we supply the pants. I have this hang up about having my laundry washed in the same batch as other peoples, being at the mercy of a $12 an hour immigrant doing her job correctly. I know where a lot of those shirts have been, especially the drain cleaner guys. No thanks, I take mine home and wash myself. I'll pass on that job perk.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

some day I should wear some flashy spandex to do plumbing work in and see if I get any comments from customers...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


yeah im sure I could guess some of the comments from the peanut gallery ...:surprise::surprise::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> some day I should wear some flashy spandex to do plumbing work in and see if I get any comments from customers...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> yeah im sure I could guess some of the comments from the peanut gallery ...:surprise::surprise::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:





Lolz, I bet your "bulge" would be 90% pubes!!!!






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Lolz, I bet your "bulge" would be 90% pubes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the banana hammock ....


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the banana hammock ....




My youngest son is on a swimming scholarship in college.

As much money as I’ve spent on suits I must own stock in nut hugger/banana hammock companies.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> I put 4 layers of reflectix bubble wrap in each side of my pants and now it feels like clouds when I kneel. Granted it sounds like I am wearing an adult diaper but totally worth it. I am never not wearing double front pants again. So much better than knee pads.


Are you still rocking the bubble wrap in your pants?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

The Dane said:


> I wear Duluth flex work pants with a kneepad pocket. The pockets in these pants are just perfectly placed and the pants comfortable. They are a bit expensive at $80 but I buy them when they have 20% off. The kneepads are the better neoprene ones and run $20. I also highly recommend the Duluth longtail t-shirts the extra length helps with "the crack"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have these as well,they do turn sideways sometimes


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Are you still rocking the bubble wrap in your pants?


He puts it in his crotch when he visits the gay bathhouses so he can have a bulge in the shadowy dim light lololololololo they pop his bubble lololololol


----------

